# West Coast Triple D/Q



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

San Jose RC, Sacramento Valley RC and Lassen RC are going to be holding a Triple Derby, Qual this spring. Dates are May 1st - May 3rd. It will be held at the CRTA Denverton grounds. The weather should be great and hopefully we can have a lot of fun.

We hope to see many of you there,

It is listed on EE now (not all finalized). Contact any of the Chairmen for information.

Thanks

Josh Conrad


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

All is finalized and up on EE. May 1st is getting closer. Make your travel plans now. Come chase your Derby points in the California sun!!!


----------



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

EE is still listing 2 events on the 1st and one on the 2nd. Are these going to be 1 per day (1st, 2nd and 3rd) or 2 on the 1st and one on the 2nd as listed on EE?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Shawn,

There will be one Derby and one Qualifying stake starting on each of the three days.

See y'all there,

Melanie


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Melanie answered it for ya.

Fri. May 1st 

Lassen=Derby
San Jose=Qual

Sat. May 2nd

Sac Valley=Derby
Lassen=Qual

Sun. May 3rd

San Jose=Derby
Sac Valley=Qual

All stakes will be held on the same grounds, CRTA Denverton, outside Fairfield. Dry Camping available.

If anyone needs additional info, give me a call,

Josh 408 821 7959


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Hey Josh, you runnin' your little girl finally????? Lots of opportunities there, or will you be working the whole time?
Lynn


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Lynn, I think I will be working mostly.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

moorelabs said:


> Hey Josh, you runnin' your little girl finally????? Lots of opportunities there, or will you be working the whole time?
> Lynn


Is Haley ready to run Derby?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

budsdad said:


> Is Haley ready to run Derby?


I think she is close, but not worth it. I won't be entering her. 

Lynn, will you be running Free in the Derby while Mike judges the Q? I think ya should.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Bump.

I noticed this weekend, that a lot of the top Derby dogs age out at the end of May. If you got one of those dogs, come on out West, we got 15 points waitin for you. LOL

Hope to see you.

Josh


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Sac Valley and Lassen closes this Tuesday, San Jose closes Wed. So get in where you fit in and enter.....please.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Hey Josh....I am going to run both Lincoln and Free since all my friends got me so ready last weekend! I might even run Lincoln in the Qual on Saturday!! 
Lynn


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Sweet!!! Feel free to put me down as handler if you think there is a chance you won't make it friday. You have good dogs. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey Josh,

There hasn't been any change in judges that you know about, has there?

Sorry I wasn't there to marshal for you and Steve this weekend. I am on the injured reserve list.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Hey Josh,
> 
> There hasn't been any change in judges that you know about, has there?
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there to marshal for you and Steve this weekend. I am on the injured reserve list.


Nope, I don't know about a judges change. I talked to all of our judges this weekend except for Cal. All others were still on.

"Injured Reserve" What's up? You still running Jump in the D/Q aren't you? JJ stepped in and filled your shoes for us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

ACEBLDRS said:


> "Injured Reserve" What's up? You still running Jump in the D/Q aren't you? JJ stepped in and filled your shoes for us.


Hurt my back; won't be down to train again this week. It would hurt to blow a whistle. 

I definitely plan to be there for the D/Q. I will call in the "whistle reserve force" if I need to.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Cannot wait... finally going to run my dog in the derby on Saturday and Sunday, and let my Pro run her on Friday.

I have a lot to learn, but you cannot beat a low key event to get you back in the game.


----------



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

Derby - All called back to 2nd series except for 8,9, 14 & 15 one of which is a scratch.

Dogs dropped in second 6, 19 and 34.

3rd is two down the shore.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations to Amie Duke on a Derby Double Header! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Who did she win with? And how is Hoot doing this weekend?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Amy won with #31 Andy Kahn's Dotties Ivy League ( Breeze - Fen).
Congratulations to Amy and Andy Kahn.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Friday's Derby Results (Lassen Club)

1st #31 Ivy O/H Andy Kahn (Maybe handled by Amie, but I thought Andy handled her!!??)
2nd #28 Terra O-Pat DeNardo H-LuAnn Pleasant
3rd - #12 Jezze O-Gary Betchel H-LuAnn Pleasant
4th #11 Cruise O-Chad Hansen H-Amie Duke
RJ #33 Freedom O-Michael & Lynn Moore H-Lynn
Jams #1, 3, 7, 22, 27, 29 & 30

Friday Qualifying Result Information (San Jose Club) Sorry I didn't get a San Jose Catalog to know all the details so I'll just let you know what I heard.

1st #?? Pete O-Rob Reuter & Janis Olsen H-JO
2nd #?? Dog run by Dennis Hayre
3rd #?? Dog run by Andy Kahn
4th #?? Dog run by Dennis Hayre

Saturday Derby Results (Sacramento Club)

1st #14 Cruise O-Chad Hansen H-Amie Duke
2nd #23 Emmitt O/H Cynthia Tallman
3rd #16 Henry O/H Crystal Cockroft
4th #17 Kate O/H JJ Jones
RJ #12 Blue O/H Boyd Woodward
Jams 9,5,3,2

Saturday Qualifying Information (Lassen Club)
1st # 24 Crash O/H Julie Cole
2nd #?? Dog handled by Dennis Hayre
3rd #?? Dog handled by Dennis Hayre
4th # 7 Diva O-Maggie & Dale Langhorne H-Dale
RJ #14

There was a Jam given but I don't know what dog. Sorry 

Tomorrow, Sunday, will by San Jose CLub Derby and Sacramento Club Qualifying. Good Luck to all the participants and CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL that finished on Friday & Saturday.

Tammy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting the results Tammy.
Congratulations to all.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Big Congrats to Crystal Cockroft #16 - on the third in the Derby at Sacramento with Moonstones Frontier Indiana Jones "Henry"

Also congrats again to Bill and Sarita McKnight (breeders) and Henry's trainer, Carol Kachelmyer

"Oh Henry" is off to a great start in his first trials.


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Terrie! Also thank you to Luann Pleasant for letting us day train with her this week


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Crystal,

Henry is a very good young retriever and has a great personality, in addition. I know you will go far with him.

Russ


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any results yet?


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Amie Duke wins all 3!!!

Friday - Ivy
Saturday - Cruise
Sunday - Hoot


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Amy and the owners also!!!!!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Way to go HOOT!!!!! Does that get him on the derby list?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice job Amy!
________
Voyeur Teen


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

rolando_cornelio said:


> Way to go HOOT!!!!! Does that get him on the derby list?


Yes! He now has 11 points!

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Chad I didn't realize that Hoot was your dog. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Just got a call from Laurna Cote with the Derby results today:

1. HOOT handled by Amy Duke -- which has already been posted.
2. CRUISE handled by Amy Duke (what a weekend Amy has had!)
3. LACY - owner-handler Tammy Zahornacky. I think Lacy made the Derby list today, right?
4. LEICA - handled by Jerry Patopea.
RJ - #30 owner-handler J.J. Jones. 

Congratulations to all. I am sorry I had to stay home and miss the Triple D-Q Weekend. I stayed home to babysit our two old Golden Ret. duffers Gurdy 13 1/2 and her son Opie who is 10.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Fred, Tammy and Lacy on the third and making the Derby List.
Thanks for posting Helen.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting Helen! Yes, Lacy made the Derby list this week-end!! 

What a fantastic Week-end. All the events were as smooth as silk and the help and effort put in by all three clubs was outstanding!!! They all deserve a huge pat on the back and a big THANK YOU for all the hard work and dedication. It was a lot of fun and I hope they will do it again next year.

We met new friends, saw folks we haven't seen in quite a while, and most of all we watched some pretty fantastic dogs!

Congratulations to all!

Tammy


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

ChadCosta said:


> Yes! He now has 11 points!
> 
> Thank you for asking!


congrates chad


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

.."3. LACY - owner-handler Tammy Zahornacky. I think Lacy made the Derby list today, right?"

Congratulations!!

Judy


----------



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

What a great event to run my first field trial in. Met some great people, everyone was friendly and helpful, the event was run very smoothly and the tests were excellent and fair marking tests. Thank you to all who helped with this trial, and a special thanks to the Judges. 

I made more mistakes than my dog did, but we did get our first JAM on Saturday in our first trial together, after completing the delayed tripple which neither of us had done before. Boy did I learn a lot about handling my dog, or at least learned that I have a lot to learn about handling my dog. Definately a team sport. 

Congratulations to Amie Duke on training a great group of young dogs this winter. Amazing, three trials and three blue ribbons for her dogs in a weekend. Almost makes up for the dented truck!


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

I want to say thanks for everybody who came and ran the dogs. I was able to spend most of the three days at the trial and it was a lot of fun, despite two days of rain.

A lot of great people, and I look forward to running my dogs in the future among good company!


Loren


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations Fred and Tammy!!! You did a great job training your little girl!
Lynn & Michael


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Congrats to All of the winners and other competitors. A big thanks to all of our judges and to all our workers. It was a lot of work, but also a lot of fun. 

It's starting to look like we are going to give it another shot next year. I know Amie is all for it!!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Tammy and Lacy on the 3rd place and making the derby list. You two are really having a great year. Nice to see.

Arleen


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Crystal C. said:


> Thanks Terrie! Also thank you to Luann Pleasant for letting us day train with her this week


What a great weekend! I don't know where to start...

Crystal, you get major karma points for getting Zellner's pup to the vet. That was above and beyond the call of duty!

Congratulations of course to Amie and Tammy  and Jerry got the first point on his 12 month old Fargo daughter.

Gale, Rainy ran a beautiful Q on Sunday. You should be very proud of him.

Sportsmanship award goes to Julie Cole who won the Q on Saturday (her dog's second win) so she scratched for Sunday. Yet she stayed around and worked the trial for the day.

Speaking of working the trial, I don't think I saw Josh sit down until the 4th series of the Derby on Sunday. 

Shawn & Loren, sorry I didn't get to meet you. I did meet Tim and we talked about all the dead animals he has in his house. ;-)

I can't understand why you all aren't entering the D/Q at Lost Hills. I would be there in a heartbeat but have a bitch due to whelp Monday so need to stay home. You are really missing out on a good time!

Melanie


----------



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

I am entered at Lost Hills, just waiting for an additional 5 derby dogs to enter! I will already be in Disneyland for a conference with the family, and it is on my way back home to Reno, so hopefully we get some more entries.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Shawn Oliphant said:


> I am entered at Lost Hills, just waiting for an additional 5 derby dogs to enter! I will already be in Disneyland for a conference with the family, and it is on my way back home to Reno, so hopefully we get some more entries.


How come you didn't say you were sorry you didn't get to meet me?


----------



## Shawn Oliphant (Dec 23, 2007)

Sorry. Maybe we did meet? I was in a burgandy Tahoe, had to wear my hip boots and hunting jacket all weekend because I forgot my rain gear in my golf bag.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Shawn Oliphant said:


> Sorry. Maybe we did meet?


Oh no, you would remember if we had met.

ps I crack myself up.


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Shawn Oliphant said:


> I am entered at Lost Hills, just waiting for an additional 5 derby dogs to enter! I will already be in Disneyland for a conference with the family, and it is on my way back home to Reno, so hopefully we get some more entries.


I am entered at Lost Hills as well waiting for those 5 more derby dogs to enter. My first trial weekend with my first field trial dog was great and I was looking forward to doing it again at Lost Hills.


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> What a great weekend! I don't know where to start...
> 
> Crystal, you get major karma points for getting Zellner's pup to the vet. That was above and beyond the call of duty!
> 
> ...


I just hope Cappy will be on his way home soon! Just glad I could help out.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

It was a great weekend for me learning to run my dog and meet new folks and chat with people I've known for a while. And finally we got through a trial and got a little green. And yes Melanie and I talked about my dead animals in my house and I just picked up 3 more from the taxidermist yesterday. I hope to see you guys soon and have a little fun, but stay dryer while doing it. Thanks to everybody that put the trial on and the workers who helped bring it together. 
Tim


----------

